# Listado de impresoras soportadas en Gentoo Linux

## pacho2

Me he decidido a crear este hilo tras leer éste comentario.

La intención es ir creando una lista de impresoras que están bien soportadas en gentoo, indicando también la versión del cups, hplip, sane-backends y demás software que usáis. Indicad también LA ARQUITECURA que usáis. Si no avisáis de que la impresora deja de funcionar en una actualización, se supondrá que la impresora está soportado DESDE la versión que indicáis hacia delante.

También habrá un código de colores: verde si todo está soportado (por ejemplo en las multifuncionales), amarillo si hay algo que no funciona (aunque imprima bien), rojo en caso de que haya mayores problemas

Saludos y gracias por las contribuciones  :Smile: 

HP 

  PSC 1610 -> Funciona perfectamente tanto el escaner como la impresora (es una multifuncional) en x86 y amd64 usando: sane-backends-1.0.18-r2, cups-1.2.6, hplip-1.6.10

  PSC 2575 -> Funciona perfectamente tanto el escaner como la impresora (es una multifuncional) en x86 usando: sane-backends-1.0.18-r2, cups-1.2.6, hplip-1.6.10

  PSC 1410 -> Funciona perfectamente tanto el escaner como la impresora (es una multifuncional) en x86 usando: sane-backends-1.0.18-r2, cups-1.1.23-r7, hplip-1.6.9

  Laserjet 1320 -> Funciona perfectamente con el driver postscript en x86 usando: cups-1.1.23-r8, hplip-1.6.10

Información adicional sobre esta impresora

  Deskjet 5940  -> Funciona perfectamente con el driver postscript en amd64 usando: cups-1.2.7, hplip-0.9.7-r3

  Laserjet 1022 -> Funciona perfectamente con el driver postscript en x86 usando: cups-1.1.x, hplip-x.x.x

  Laserjet 1020 -> Funciona perfectamente, seguir instrucciones de http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

   Photosmart C3180 -> Funciona perfectamente en x86 usando: cups-1.2.6, hplip-1.2.6, sane-backends-x.x.x

  DeskJet 930C -> Funciona perfectamente en x86 usando: cups-1.1.x

  DeskJet F380 -> Funciona perfectamente en x86 usando: cups-1.1.x, hplip-1.6.10, sane-backends 1.0.18-r2

  710C -> Funciona perfectamente en x86 usando: cups-1.1.x

  Laserjet 1018 -> Funciona perfectamente en amd64 usando: cups-1.2.6 y foo2zjs-20061224 (de http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/, el de portage no funciona).

Lexmark 

 Z65  -> Funciona perfectamente siguiendo éstas instrucciones usando: cups-1.1.23-r8

 3200  -> Funciona perfectamente usando: cups-x.x.x

Xerox 

 Phaser 8022 -> Funciona perfectamente como impresora postscript usando: cups-1.1.23-r8

Epson 

  Stylus C40 -> Funciona perfectamente

  Stylus C67 -> Funciona perfectamente con el driver de la C64

Samsung 

  ml1520 -> Funciona perfectamente (trae un manual para instalarla en linux)Last edited by pacho2 on Tue Jan 09, 2007 7:39 pm; edited 19 times in total

----------

## pcmaster

Se te va a hacer muy largo el post   :Wink: 

En cuanto a las HP, en la web de hplip puedes ver qué está soportado y qué no:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/index.html

Yo tengo una laserjet 1320 y funciona perfectamente con el driver Postcript

ojo porque salen 3: 1320 foomatic/hpijs, 1320 Foomatic/postcript y 1320 series Postcript y funciona con los 3, pero el que me dio mejor resultado fue el tercero. Los otros tenían menos opciones o funcionaban pero el led de la impresora seguía parpadeando tras la impresión.

Por cierto, si al configurar la impresora no os reconoce el puerto (no se le debe decir USB printer #n, sino el puerto hp que crea hplip) u os sale no_device_found seguid estos pasos:

1- parar cups: /etc/init.d/cupsd stop

2- parar hplip: /etc/init.d/hplip stop

3- ENCENDER la impresora

4- Iniciar hplip: /etc/init.d/hplip start

5- Iniciar cups: /etc/init.d/cupsd start

Cuando configuréis la impresora, cuando CUPS os pregunte el puerto seleccionáis el de la impresora que ha creado hplip, en mi caso es "HP Laserjet 1320 series USB 00CNxxxxxxxx HPLIP (HP Laserjet 1320 series)". OJO: esto es así en las nuevas versiones de hplip, en la versión 0.9.7 usa los puertos USB Printer #n estándar, por lo que si tenéis esta versión, al actualizar a la última debéis reconfigurar la impresora.

Por cierto, hplip no soporta las impresoras Laserjet Color modelos 1600 y 2600, pero hay un driver libre que sí:

http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=foo2zjs

saludos.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

HP 

 -  PSC 2575 -> Funciona perfectamente tanto el escaner como la impresora (es una multifuncional) en x86 usando: sane-backends-1.0.18-r2, cups-1.2.6, hplip-1.6.10

Ale...que no se diga  :Wink: 

De todas formas creo que mejor deberías abrir un wiki en http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/Portada

Para ti sería muchísimo menos trabajo

----------

## pacho2

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Se te va a hacer muy largo el post  

 

Si lo voy añadiendo poco a poco día a día el esfuerzo es menor  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ojo porque salen 3: 1320 foomatic/hpijs, 1320 Foomatic/postcript y 1320 series Postcript y funciona con los 3, pero el que me dio mejor resultado fue el tercero. Los otros tenían menos opciones o funcionaban pero el led de la impresora seguía parpadeando tras la impresión.
> 
> 

 

Precisamente por eso abro este hilo, dado que, a veces, puede presentarse esta situación en la que alguna opción es mejor que las restantes  :Wink: 

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De todas formas creo que mejor deberías abrir un wiki en http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/Portada
> 
> Para ti sería muchísimo menos trabajo

 

La pega es que, por algún motivo, hace días que np puedo acceder a gentoo-wiki.com y derivados (es.gentoo-wiki.com tampoco)  :Sad:  , de todos modos no es tanto trabajo si se hace de poco en poco  :Smile: 

pcmaster: Si pudieses incluir la versión de cups y demás aplicaciones que necesites (y la arquitectura en la que estás), sería de agradecer  :Smile: 

Gracias por vuestras contribuciones  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Tengo la última versión de CUPS: la 1.1.23-r8

En cuanto a otros paquetes, como antes tenía una canon de inyección también instalé foomatic, foomatic-db, y ghostscript, aunque ahora no estoy seguro de si siguen haciendo falta.

El ghostscript he de suponer que no, porque la impresora láser es Postcript nativa (que yo sepa), voy a desinstalarlo y miro a ver si se ha roto alguna dependencia.

--- EDITO ---

Pues sí, hace falta:

```

# emerge -pv hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk -cjk -emacs -jpeg2k" 12,082 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-1.6.10  USE="X foomaticdb ppds qt3 -scanner -snmp" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 12,082 kB

#
```

¡A reinstalar !

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Lexmark-Z65

Funciona muy bien con la instalacion segun El metodo del wiki

----------

## pacho2

Gracias  :Smile: , ¿usas el cups de stable o de testing?

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Si me lo preguntas a mi? Uso el CUPS estable.

Por cierto, buena idea lo del post.

un saludo

----------

## pacho2

Ya está, gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## ArsDangor

HP Laserjet 1022, con el driver HPLip (creo que también funciona marcándola como "postscript" a secas). Cups 1.1.x y 1.2.x. En general, cualquier impresora listada por HPLip tira de escándalo.

Xerox Phaser 8022 (la tengo en el trabajo, no recuerdo si el modelo exacto es 8020 ó 8022). Funciona sin problemas como impresora Postscript.

----------

## pacho2

Added  :Wink: 

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## vai777

HP Deskjet 5940

Perfectamente, arch amd64 usando Cups 1.2.7, HPLIP 0.9.7r3

----------

## Pep

HP Laserjet 1020: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

----------

## artic

La epson  stylus C40 tambien funciona bien ,aunque creo que la proxima que me compre sera sin duda HP ,ya que epson no hace apenas nada por linux.

----------

## vai777

la putada de las HP es la pasta que te dejas en cartuchos pero es lo que hay

----------

## achaw

HP PSC 1410 (Multifuncion)

Funcionando perfectamente en ~x86 con:

- hplip-1.6.9

- cups-1.1.23-r7

- sane-backends-1.0.18-r2

Saludos

----------

## seba-k6

tengo una epson C67 y funciona muy bien con el driver de la c64

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Mi Lexmark 3200 funciona correctamente con cups

----------

## gloton

Interesante este hilo.

HP Photosmart C3180 (multifuncional: scaner, impresora, fotocopiadora y lector de tarjetas) funciona perfectamente utilizando de x86 net-print/cups-1.2.6 y media-gfx/sane-backends y de ~x86 net-print/hplip-1.6.10.

----------

## seba-k6

 *Quote:*   

> Stylus C64 -> Funciona perfectamente con el driver de la C64

 

el modelo de mi impresora es C67 ...

----------

## pacho2

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Stylus C64 -> Funciona perfectamente con el driver de la C64 
> 
> el modelo de mi impresora es C67 ...

 

Ya está corregido.

A todos, gracias por vuestras contribuciones  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

no quiero parecer un aguafiestas pero en linuxprinting.org hay un listado con todas las impresoras soportadas y el driver a usar.

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no quiero parecer un aguafiestas pero en linuxprinting.org hay un listado con todas las impresoras soportadas y el driver a usar.

 

LOL, yo tampoco, pero Gentoo soporta las mismas que Linux y, además, todas aquellas de las que incluye drivers "propietarios".

No le veo ningún sentido a este hilo. Pero es sólo mi modo de ver las cosas.

----------

## pacho2

Cuando compré mi impresora no me la mostraba en linuxprinting, ahora está englobada en las 1600. 

Con este hilo, se muestran también las versiones que hay que tener de cups, hplip, para que funcionen, siendo útil, por ejemplo, en el caso de la PSC 1610, que necesita un hplip 1.6.x para funcionar, con el de la rama estable no basta.

Saludos

----------

## frangor

HP DeskJet 930C cups >=1.1.x

HP DeskJet F380 cups >=1.1.x , hplip >=1.6.10

Saludos!

----------

## pacho2

Gracias por la contribución  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

pacho, no quiero desprestigiar tu trabajo ni meterme donde no me mandan, solo digo que esto mismo está en linuxprinting ( con muchas mas impresoras/ drivers obviamente).

saluetes

----------

## TRx

HP Deskjetc 710C con CUPS 1.1.x (x86)

Un saludo.

-- Editado -- Añadido que es de gama Deskjet y en arch x86 (aunque pacho2 ya lo había puesto  :Smile:  )

----------

## Stolz

HP Laserjet 1018 en AMD64 con cups net-print/cups-1.2.6 y el driver foo2zjs (20061224) de la página oficial, el de Portage no funciona.

----------

## pacho2

Añadida

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Stolz:

En la página de foo2zjs avisa de que uses el de la página y no el de Gentoo.

¿por qué no pones un bug explicándolo? Se trataría de arreglar el ebuild, no de pasar olímpicamente de él...

Por cierto, últimamente la página de bugs de Gentoo va muy lenta...

----------

## pacho2

El bug ya está reportado:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159270

Perdonad que no lo haya comentado antes, pero es que no podía acceder a la página de los bugs.

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Es el lugar adecuado para postear esto? Si no lo es diganme por favor

Tengo una HP 1410, tenia todo compilado en mi viejo gentoo y funcionaba todo correctamente.

Mi duda es: No tengo la version 1.6.9 de hplip para compilarlo solo a version 0.9.7

```
*  net-print/hplip

      Latest version available: 0.9.7-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9,588 kB

      Homepage:      http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   HP Linux Imaging and Printing System. Includes net-print/hpijs, scanner drivers and service tools.

      License:       GPL-2

```

Puse el paquete en package.unmask como hice con otros tantos, emerge --sync y la version que tengo sigue siendo esa. Como obtengo la version 1.6.9?? Puesto que esta version solo tiene la HP 1400 lo cual no es problema pero me entro la duda.

Sin mas agradezco este listado y me parece bueno, no malo, por que linuxprinter no es muy claro y aca el listado se ve en nuestro idioma y con los paquetes y pruebas de gentee que creo mas cercana y "creible" sin que esto sea una ofensa para el trabajo de linuxprinter.

----------

## pcmaster

La última versión en el portage es la 1.6.10.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=hplip

Te basta añadir en /etc/portage/package.keywords una línea que ponga:

net-print/hplip ~x86

si quieres siempre la última versión inestable

o bien

=net-print/hplip-1.6.10 ~x86

si sólo quieres que se instale esa versión, pero no se actualice a otras inestables que salgan, y después como root hacer un

# emerge hplip

para que te lo instale.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Muchas gracias!

----------

## skormel

Gentoosiastix dices que la impresora Lexmark Z65 te funciona perfecta. ¿Qué arquitectura tienes? He intentado instalarla en un AMD64 el cual la detecta sin problemas pero al dar a imprimir no hace nada de nada.

PD: Cuando tenía el x86 si conseguí que funcionara

----------

## esteban_conde

Es raro que no haya puesto nadie la samsung ml1520  ya que es de las primeras laser con precio casero que salieron y soportadas en linux sin problemas admas en el CD que la acompaña trae las instrucciones para usarla en linux.

Para los que tengan problemas para encontrar la recarga de toner contaré que en Alcorcon (Madrid) solo encontre un sitio que lo tenia (con reservas digo esto ya que aparecia la ML1510 en la etiqueta y lo mas fácil es que valga pero no estoy seguro) a un precio superior al de la impresora asi que vi un pack a granel con instrucciones para rellenar las HP 250gr. 35 eruos pues bien me puse a ello y lo unico que tuve que hacer fue aflojar los tornillos que tiene (6 creo) echar dentro unos 100gr. volver a cerrar y a funcionar, la unica pega es que se pone todo perdido si no lo haces con cuidado (prometo hacerlo mejor la proxima vez   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Viva Samsung por ello!

----------

## pacho2

Añadida la samsung. No sabía que traía instrucciones para linux :-O 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> HP Laserjet 1018 en AMD64 con cups net-print/cups-1.2.6 y el driver foo2zjs (20061224) de la página oficial, el de Portage no funciona.

 

Ya se puede instalar con emerge  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159270

----------

## sag

Tambien teneis estar marcas con driver linux

Brother -> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/

KyoceraMita -> http://www.kyoceramita.es/html/view/Downloads/Drivers_n.asp?table=Drivers

Cualquiera de las dos marcas estan bien, por lo menos en su version laser, que es la que tengo testeada.

P.D.

De todas formas creo que las dos marcas, las impresoras son copatibles con pcl6

----------

